# As seen on TV



## JKLeoPCA (Jul 17, 2005)

Just when I thought I had heard it all,


"Prayer can do anything God can do. And since God can do anything, prayer is omnipotent."

- seen on the screen while flipping channels this morning.

Me thinks I disagree.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JKLeoPCA_
> Just when I thought I had heard it all,
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that you heard that out of context. Even so, those words are enough to make me want to


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 17, 2005)

Lemme guess....TBN?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Jul 17, 2005)

No, not out of context, it was the main premise of the gents "message" for this morning. 

And actually no, not TBN.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 17, 2005)

Sometimes, God doesn't answer our prayers they way we would like... ask for faith and grace, and the Almighty might multiply your anxieties.


----------

